# Amare had the Juice



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

> Mike D'Antoni can sense when Amaré Stoudemire has "the juice," a word the Suns coach uses to describe a player's energy level, overall health and ability to impact a game.
> 
> Two days after being held scoreless for just the second time in his NBA career, the juice was loose as Stoudemire responded with a season high-tying 25 points along with 10 rebounds and seven blocked shots Friday as the Suns downed New Jersey 99-93.
> 
> And, yes, that was Stoudemire on the floor at crunch time, not taking a back seat on the bench at D'Antoni's discretion as he eases the center back from major knee surgery.



Read the rest... http://www.azcentral.com/sports/suns/articles/1126suns1126.html


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Amare must have a cold. Because his game is sick!


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

He's looking very good coming back from microfracture, but I think his huge year will be next year. 

He is looking good coming back from the surgery, but I think that next year he will be back to 100%, much like Zach Randolph.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Yeah he definitely still needs time before we start talkin' 04-'05 STAT. He's trying to double clutch all the time which will cause him to struggle against the solid big man defenders of the NBA. He still needs to develop a back-to-the-basket game. He was able to get by without it before, but he won't be able to face up and get away with it every night.

I'm loving what I see from Amare. The biggest thing is that he is impacting games. 7 blocks, great defense, rebounding, passing, etc. Needless to say, I'm definitely impressed.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

By the title I thought you meant steroids. :laugh:


----------



## Ezmo (May 11, 2003)

TheBigDonut said:


> By the title I thought you meant steroids. :laugh:


I thought the same thing!


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

TheBigDonut said:


> By the title I thought you meant steroids. :laugh:


seriously... me too. :biggrin: I was thinking... "well he did come back pretty quickly"...


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

I would have gotten fooled by the title too but I had already read the article b4 I came to the forum, so it was no surprise ^_^

Anyways, I'm glad he's improving game by game... Personally, I'll think he'll finish the year somewhere between 85-90% of his former self. I'd put him at about 70% right now. I think next year will be the year we see Amare back at 100%.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

I can't even begin to be upset at the effort we've seen from Amare. I love the soft touch he's had around the rim. But I caution us Suns fans to not be suprised when he has another couple bad games in a row that yield a bit of doubt. The good news that has me happy is that with Diaw rounding into form it'll get even easier on STAT offensively.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> I can't even begin to be upset at the effort we've seen from Amare. I love the soft touch he's had around the rim. But I caution us Suns fans to not be suprised when he has another couple bad games in a row that yield a bit of doubt. The good news that has me happy is that with Diaw rounding into form it'll get even easier on STAT offensively.



Yeah, I was thinking the same thing. Amare still has some
hills to climb. But he should continue to get better and better
as the season goes on.


----------

